# Poor crop



## J087 (Dec 24, 2017)

This is alarming. I just came across a garden with a "poor crop".
A dried-out flower which appeared to be dying. Once watered it turned back green.

It appears to be a black tulip seed. A rare seed.
So flowers (or just the rare kind) can actually die...??!!


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 24, 2017)

J087 said:


> This is alarming. I just came across a garden with a "poor crop".
> A dried-out flower which appeared to be dying. Once watered it turned back green.
> 
> It appears to be a black tulip seed. A rare seed.
> ...


This has happened to me alot but when you (keep) it watered it will turn out just fine!


----------



## Crystiesc (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, they wither. But you can bring them back by watering them. Once they bloom they never dry out. I keep one of each rare pansy in my garden at all times for my neighbors to pollinate and they never need watering.


----------

